# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Is this a hybrid wild betta?

## Muhd Hakim

Got this earlier from the JE lfs. Looks like a hybrid

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

Look like a normal splendens....

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Looks qyite different from this one though, kept by me a few months back

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

It’s a wild type betta splendens. The fish shops always labeled it incorrectly as “imbellis”, probably fault from the supplier

----------


## Muhd Hakim

A few more pics

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Macro shot 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

The body does seem to be slenderer but could be an optical illusion due to the dorsal fin not fully extended. The 2 red vertical opercle bars are indicative of the splendens genes.

----------


## Muhd Hakim

> The body does seem to be slenderer but could be an optical illusion due to the dorsal fin not fully extended. The 2 red vertical opercle bars are indicative of the splendens genes.


How about the bluish sheen on the operculum? 
Thats what makes it seem like a hybrid to me

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

Could be but really couldn’t tell for sure unless one performs a DNA sequencing. Overall the splendens traits are more dominant by visual. So what hybrid are you suspecting here?

----------

